# Alessio:"Conte? Non escluderei il Milan".



## admin (9 Maggio 2019)

Angelo Alessio, ex vice di Antonio Conte, ha parlato del futuro del tecnico. Ecco le dichiarazioni a TMW:"Lui è no che vuole vincere. Ben venga la Juve e anche l'Inter. Ma occhio anche al Milan. Restano queste tre in Italia. Penso che la situazione verrà risolta entro qualche giorno. Lui non ha mai detto di no all'estero, potrebbero esserci PSG e Barcellona. Cerca un progetto".

Ma Conte sembra davvero ad un passo dall'Inter ---) http://www.milanworld.net/conte-all-inter-ci-siamo-vt76221.html


----------



## kipstar (9 Maggio 2019)

secondo me il buon antonio sa già dove andrà....


----------



## Igor91 (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Angelo Alessio, ex vice di Antonio Conte, ha parlato del futuro del tecnico. Ecco le dichiarazioni a TMW:"Lui è no che vuole vincere. Ben venga la Juve e anche l'Inter. Ma occhio anche al Milan. Restano queste tre in Italia. Penso che la situazione verrà risolta entro qualche giorno. Lui non ha mai detto di no all'estero, potrebbero esserci PSG e Barcellona. Cerca un progetto".
> 
> Ma Conte sembra davvero ad un passo dall'Inter ---) http://www.milanworld.net/conte-all-inter-ci-siamo-vt76221.html



Secondo me Andonio ha gia scelto da mesi.
Adesso fanno un po di scena mediatica, un po di sano depistaggio per sfavorire lo spogliatoio inter e favorire quello Milan, e a luglio stiamo tutti belli sereni col nostro nuovo allenatore.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Andonio ha gia scelto da mesi.
> Adesso fanno un po di scena mediatica, un po di sano depistaggio per sfavorire lo spogliatoio inter e favorire quello Milan, e a luglio stiamo tutti belli sereni col nostro nuovo allenatore.



Dici che arriverà lui?


----------



## mabadi (9 Maggio 2019)

Troppe delusioni. Questo Milan dà troppi pali


----------



## __king george__ (9 Maggio 2019)

beh ma questa è una bombetta...Alessio conosce bene Conte...io addirittura credevo fosse sempre il suo secondo…

sarà che usano il milan per confondere un po' le acque ma in realtà hanno già deciso? (inter o juve intendo)


----------



## Heaven (9 Maggio 2019)

Per me ha già deciso da tempo
70% Inter
10% Milan
10% Juve
10% altro


----------



## varvez (9 Maggio 2019)

Viene da noi, è scritto


----------



## __king george__ (9 Maggio 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Viene da noi, è scritto



lo dici con certezza da tempo se si verifica davvero ti meriti l'entrata nella Hall of Fame….


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Viene da noi, è scritto



Che Dio ti ascolti.


----------



## andreima (9 Maggio 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Viene da noi, è scritto



Come mai cosi sicuro,a me tutti dicono Inter


----------



## varvez (9 Maggio 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> Come mai cosi sicuro,a me tutti dicono Inter



Sensazione


----------



## Igor91 (9 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dici che arriverà lui?



Assolutamente si. 
La juve andrà su Guardiola o in alternativa rimane Allegri. Per la Juve vedo bene pure Ancelotti o Gasp
.
L'Inter o rimarrà con Spalletti o andranno su Mou
.. io la vedo così.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente si.
> La juve andrà su Guardiola o in alternativa rimane Allegri. Per la Juve vedo bene pure Ancelotti o Gasp
> .
> L'Inter o rimarrà con Spalletti o andranno su Mou
> .. io la vedo così.



Io giuro che adoro il tuo ottimismo. Speriamo non sia mal riposto.


----------



## Igor91 (9 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io giuro che adoro il tuo ottimismo. Speriamo non sia mal riposto.



Gianni.... l'ottimismo è il profumo della vita


----------



## MarcoG (9 Maggio 2019)

Ci stanno provando tutti, ma ha senso solo da noi.
Alla juve sono tutti offesi, anche fregandosene dei tifosi, deve abbassare il capo il boss... e non ci credo...
All'inter devono già 25 milioni a Spalletti... che fanno, ne aggiungono 60 per lo staff di Conte e altri millanta per la campagna acquisti che vuole questo?
Il PSG vuole Allegri o qualcuno che si è messo in mostra in coppa, sappiamo come ragionano a Parigi.

Se poi prendiamo Spalletti o Allegri è chiaro che diamo una mano a Inter e Juve.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Gianni.... l'ottimismo è il profumo della vita



L’importante poi è non prenderlo nell’ano come facciamo noi dall’estate 2012


----------



## Igor91 (9 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’importante poi è non prenderlo nell’ano come facciamo noi dall’estate 2012



Ma no ahahahaha

Io sono convinto di quello che ho scritto... lo vado dicendo da un po. Mi sono esposto molto, spero di averci preso xD


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ci stanno provando tutti, ma ha senso solo da noi.
> Alla juve sono tutti offesi, anche fregandosene dei tifosi, deve abbassare il capo il boss... e non ci credo...
> All'inter devono già 25 milioni a Spalletti... che fanno, ne aggiungono 60 per lo staff di Conte e altri millanta per la campagna acquisti che vuole questo?
> Il PSG vuole Allegri o qualcuno che si è messo in mostra in coppa, sappiamo come ragionano a Parigi.
> ...



Il mio cervello la pensa come te come ho espresso molte volte.
Il cuore mi dice di non sperarci per non farmi male nel caso arrivi un altro Pippo Inzaghi.

Mi sembra il replay dell'estate 2014: Emery, Emery, Emery... e poi fu Inzaghi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Ma no ahahahaha
> 
> Io sono convinto di quello che ho scritto... lo vado dicendo da un po. Mi sono esposto molto, spero di averci preso xD



E lo spero anche io che tu ci abbia preso, perché stando alle ultime voci parrebbe che invece lo abbiamo preso...... nel chiulo, appunto.

Speriamo che Dj Francesco stia lontano da Milanello.


----------



## shevchampions (10 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Angelo Alessio, ex vice di Antonio Conte, ha parlato del futuro del tecnico. Ecco le dichiarazioni a TMW:"Lui è no che vuole vincere. Ben venga la Juve e anche l'Inter. Ma occhio anche al Milan. Restano queste tre in Italia. Penso che la situazione verrà risolta entro qualche giorno. Lui non ha mai detto di no all'estero, potrebbero esserci PSG e Barcellona. Cerca un progetto".
> 
> Ma Conte sembra davvero ad un passo dall'Inter ---) http://www.milanworld.net/conte-all-inter-ci-siamo-vt76221.html



Queste parole secondo me non sono casuali. Io rimango della mia idea, cioè che Elliott ci stia provando per Conte. Dal canto suo, Conte, a parità di disponibilità, cioè con Milan e Inter in Champions, sceglierebbe il Milan, ma andrebbe invece all'Inter nel caso in cui noi non dovessimo qualificarci.


----------



## tonilovin93 (10 Maggio 2019)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Queste parole secondo me non sono casuali. Io rimango della mia idea, cioè che Elliott ci stia provando per Conte. Dal canto suo, Conte, a parità di disponibilità, cioè con Milan e Inter in Champions, sceglierebbe il Milan, ma andrebbe invece all'Inter nel caso in cui noi non dovessimo qualificarci.



Si ma occhio, che se l Inter va in Champions aumentano anche le chance di permanenza di Spalletti eh. É una situazione assurdamente complicata, ci sono decine di incastri possibili. 
Io sono convinto che conte abbia un accordo con marotta ma che la proprietà Inter non è così convinta di pagare così tanti soldi due allenatori (uno dei quali sta facendo il suo dovere)


----------



## EmmePi (10 Maggio 2019)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Queste parole secondo me non sono casuali. Io rimango della mia idea, cioè che Elliott ci stia provando per Conte. Dal canto suo, Conte, a parità di disponibilità, cioè con Milan e Inter in Champions, sceglierebbe il Milan, ma andrebbe invece all'Inter nel caso in cui noi non dovessimo qualificarci.



Su quello che dici io non sarei così sicuro. A parità non è la qualificazione in CL a fare la differenza per Conte, anzi direi il contrario. Se non ci qualificassimo, Conte il prossimo anno avrebbe già un atout vincente in mano perchè in CL ti ci porterebbe al 100% e quindi avrebbe già raggiunto un obbiettivo, avrebbe una squadra da comporre a suo piacimento e da plasmare senza la pressione di una CL da onorare, il campionato sarebbe la priorità e avrebbe (con una buona campagna rafforzamento ovviamente) anche buone probabilità di arrivare tra le prime 2.

Io pure ho una piccola sensazione che arrivi. Piccoli segnali come la faccia all'olimpico, o il fatto che gottuso non sia stato sostituito, perchè nessuno ha accettato un contratto solo fino a giugno. L'idea è che sia stato bloccato dalla scorsa estate aspettando il famoso esito della causa lasciandogli comunque un anno sabatico. Spero che sia stato bloccato, e con non sia stata solo una promessa di legame tutto qui.

Sperem!


----------

